# Unused.old ski gear up for grabs



## uphillklimber (Aug 16, 2019)

x


----------



## NYDB (Aug 16, 2019)

Pic of the snowboard bag?  Dimensions?



Thx


Sent from my SM-G960U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## NYDB (Aug 17, 2019)

Ok. No worries.  

Sent from my SM-G960U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 18, 2019)

I would love to take some of  this stuff off your hands but I don’t see myself getting anywhere near where you live.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

